# Severn river



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Anybody fished the Severn river at Jonas state park lately? if so how did you do? i know nothing but small croaker and spot been pulled up there a few weeks ago.:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeh, small croakers 2 weeks ago


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Fished all day today. Many small croakers and few small spot. Used the spot for bait. I did manage to hook a large striper. As I was reeling it up to the bridge I stopped to grab the line with my hands to pull him up. This guy ran up to me and started pulling up the line. I didn't ask for any help. Well the striper took a dive back into the water. I was crushed for the rest of the day. That was my very first and I never got a close up of it. I only saw it as I reeled it somewhat out of the water. To make matters worse, others were saying how large it was.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry about the stripper but Im not sure how many people were on the pier but next time try walking it down to the rocks so you dont have to pull it up and risk the hook popping out. :fishing:


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanx for the advice. I started to then thought maybe if I pulled it up slowly. I had gotten my hand on the line then this guy started taking over. All he could say was fell off. For the life of me I do not understand why people insist on taking over someone's line. It's not like I knew him and we were fishing partners.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

i totally understand. were any keeper spot or croaker caught? maybe even some perch? i also crab out there also but have not done very well in the last couple of years. Anyone crabbing out there? if so any luck? :fishing:


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*my opinion is..............*

Would have tossed him over to retrieve the striper that he caused to de-hook unsolicited.:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Rule # 1 never touch someone elses stuff!


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

I should have made him jump in and swim after it. Do not return unless you have my fish.....LOL
I didnt see any croaker or spot worth keeping. Someone did manage to catch a nice size perch and someone else caught a small blue. As for crabbing it was Wednesday. I heard a few crabbers say something about not being able to crab on Wednesday's on the bridge.


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever caught anything decent there other than white perch in the past 2 years???


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Last year i caught a lot of nice size spot and a few (about 6) nice croakers. This year ive only been a few times but around early June one day i tore up the perch and managed 2 nice croakers. suprised i got them that early in the summer. In previous years there were not that many small fish to the point were that is all you caught. Im not sure what is going on this year but all i can do is keep trying


----------



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

SHADEZZ said:


> Fished all day today. Many small croakers and few small spot. Used the spot for bait. I did manage to hook a large striper. As I was reeling it up to the bridge I stopped to grab the line with my hands to pull him up. This guy ran up to me and started pulling up the line. I didn't ask for any help. Well the striper took a dive back into the water. I was crushed for the rest of the day. That was my very first and I never got a close up of it. I only saw it as I reeled it somewhat out of the water. To make matters worse, others were saying how large it was.


Man, If I were you....I would've hooked his mouth....tossed him in the water... and get my sensation of reeling in a big one by reeling back up the pier...... The same sensation that he robbed me...


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Next time, just yelled out don't touch the [email protected]


----------

